# Window Manager in GDM eintragen

## Jan42

Da das Thema regelmässig auftaucht, fass ich es mal zusammen und poste alle meine .desktop Dateien. Ich hoffe es machen viele mit, damit eine möglichst vollständige Sammlung entsteht. 

Wo liegen die Einträge?

In  /usr/share/xsessions/ liegt für jeden Windows Manager bzw. Desktop Enviroment eine .desktop Datei.

Wie lege ich einen neuen Eintrag an?

Einfach eine Datei mit dem Editor öffnen, anpassen und unter dem gewünschten Namen speichern.

Wie ist die .desktop aufgebaut?

```

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Name der Session z.B. Fluxbox

Comment=Hier wird der Text eingetragen den GDM als Hinweis zeigt. z.B. Diese Session startet Fluxbox

Exec=Kommando das Ausgeführt wird z.B. startfluxbox

TryExec=startfluxbox

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application

```

Beispieldateien:

Fluxbox

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Fluxbox

Comment=This session logs you into Fluxbox

Exec=startfluxbox

TryExec=startfluxbox

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

XPDE

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=xpde

Comment=This session logs you into XPDE

Comment[de]=Diese Sitzung meldet Sie an XPDE an

Exec=startXPDE

TryExec=startXPDE

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application

```

Waimea

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=WAIMEA

Name[de]=WAIMEA

Exec=waimea

TryExec=waimea

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application

```

KDE

stolen from: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=214485

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=KDE

Comment=This session logs you into KDE

Exec=/usr/kde/3.2/bin/startkde

TryExec=/usr/kde/3.2/bin/startkde

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

Wichtig: Der Pfad zu startkde muss bei jedem Upgrade von KDE neu angepasst werden.

----------

## slick

Schöne Zusammenfassung,...   :Razz: 

----------

## mondauge

Der vollständigkeit halber ist hier noch ein Session File, mit dem man xfce-4 starten kann:

```
[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Name=Xfce-4

Comment=This session logs you into Xfce-4

Exec=startxfce4

TryExec=startxfce4

# no icon yet, only the top three are currently used

Icon=

Type=Application
```

----------

## suro

@Jan42: danke für dein HowTo, ist bestimmt für viele sehr hilfreich!

Was mir noch fehlt: Wo ändere ich die Reihenfolge beim Login? Soll heissen: wenn ich GNOME und Fluxbox installiert habe und nicht explizit Fluxbox beim Login anklicke kommt Default GNOME.

Wie ändere ich die Default Einstellung?

lG

suro

----------

## Jan42

Mein GDM fragt mich, wenn ich mal Gnome starte "Soll Gnome als Default eingestellt werden?", normal ist Fluxbox bei mir Default. 

Du kannst dir auch eine eigene .xsession anlegen oder in der gdm.conf gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die default Session einzutragen. Hab ich aber beides noch nicht getestet. 

Wo gdm  selbst die Default Session speichert, hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Zumindest finde ich in meinem Homeverzeichnis keine .xsession.

Gruss Jan

----------

## bröggle

funktioniert das auch für kdm?

ich habe fluxbux.desktop, kde-3.2.2 und gnome in diesem ordner, aber wenn ich gdm als wm hab kann ich nur gnome starten, wenn ich kdm habe nur kde und flux box bei keinem von beidem...

mehr dazu hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=259676&highlight=kdm

vielleicht wisst ihr ja was...

----------

## CygnusA

im "linux-User" 11/2004 war ein guter Artikel drin genau über dieses Thema. Die Unterschiede zwischen Gnome und KDE wurden genauso besprochen wie das Einbinden von anderen WM's. Leider ist der Artikel nicht online und ich habe keinen Scanner. 

Gruß

Markus

----------

## maleev

Hi,

ich habe auch einige Zeit damit verschwendet, herauszufinden wie man die default Session mit gdm einstellt. Bei mir hat folgendes funktioniert:

```

cd ~

cat >.dmrc

[Desktop]

Session=fluxbox

^D

```

Ich habe GDM 2.6.0.6. Bei mir hat weder ~/.xinitrc noch /etc/rc.conf funktioniert. Mit /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf habe ich es nicht ausprobiert ...

----------

## Massimo B.

In Verbindung gdm-KDE fällt mir auf, daß ich dann keine Möglichkeit hab mehr aus KDE heraus herunterzufahren, nur noch abmelden ist möglich.

Wo ihr nun so schön den Login erklärt habt, wie kann ich den Logout anpassen?

Pao.

----------

## psyeye

 *organ wrote:*   

> Wo ihr nun so schön den Login erklärt habt, wie kann ich den Logout anpassen?

 Afaik sind bei einer Gentoo-Standardinstallation die entsprechenden Binaries (/sbin/shutdown, /sbin/reboot) nicht mit dem s Flag gesetzt und können deswegen nur von root ausgeführt werden. Bei Multi-User-Umgebungen ist das der gewünschte Mechanismus, bei Ein-Personen-Desktops mag das etwas nerven... 

..."the decision is all yours": chmod +s oder nicht chmod +s - das ist jetzt die Frage!  :Smile: 

psyeye

----------

## Massimo B.

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> Afaik sind bei einer Gentoo-Standardinstallation die entsprechenden Binaries (/sbin/shutdown, /sbin/reboot) nicht mit dem s Flag gesetzt und können deswegen nur von root ausgeführt werden.

 Frage ist nur, warum kann KDE in Verbindung mit dem kdm einem User die 3 Möglichkeiten anbieten: Runterfahren, Neustarten, Abmelden.

Daß kdm nach dem Start von KDE noch etwas zu sagen hat, war mir unklar. Setzt KDE auf den Windowmanager auf? Gibt es dann noch andere Nachteile KDE mit gdm (weil coolere Designs) zu betreiben?

Rein optisch und performancetauglich wäre ich auch schon zu Gnome gewechselt, wenn KDE nicht viel flexibler wäre.

Pao.

----------

## psyeye

 *organ wrote:*   

>  *psyeye wrote:*   Afaik sind bei einer Gentoo-Standardinstallation die entsprechenden Binaries (/sbin/shutdown, /sbin/reboot) nicht mit dem s Flag gesetzt und können deswegen nur von root ausgeführt werden. Frage ist nur, warum kann KDE in Verbindung mit dem kdm einem User die 3 Möglichkeiten anbieten: Runterfahren, Neustarten, Abmelden.

 

Kristallkugel-Mode: Evtl kann die K-DE mittels DCOP auf kdm zugreifen und entsprechende Möglichkeiten (shutdown/reboot - wofür man root-Rechte braucht) damit nicht nur anbieten sondern auch durchführen?

 *organ wrote:*   

> Daß kdm nach dem Start von KDE noch etwas zu sagen hat, war mir unklar. 

 

Dafür spricht schon allein die Tatsache, dass der K-Desktop-Manager-Prozess ja nicht beendet wird, nur weil Du eine KDE-Session startest...

 *organ wrote:*   

> Setzt KDE auf den Windowmanager auf? 

 

Verwechsel jetzt Windowmanager nicht mit Desktopmanager, nur weil (afaik) das bei KDE ein und derselbe Prozess übernimmt - bin mir aber unsicher...

Aber was Deine Frage angeht: ein Windowmanager ist integraler Bestandteil jeder DE!

 *organ wrote:*   

> Gibt es dann noch andere Nachteile KDE mit gdm (weil coolere Designs) zu betreiben?

 

Imo ist das eh kein Nachteil sondern einfach nur die logische Konsequenz daraus, dass bei einer Gentoo-Standardinstallation eben nur root die Kiste runterfahrn darf... Sonst fällt mir spontan kein weiterer Nachteil ein... Anybody?

 *organ wrote:*   

> Rein optisch und performancetauglich wäre ich auch schon zu Gnome gewechselt, wenn KDE nicht viel flexibler wäre.

 

Mir war KDE einfach zu flexibel - weswegen ich jetzt seit über nem Jahr bei Gnome bin...  :Smile: 

psyeye

----------

## Massimo B.

 *psyeye wrote:*   

> Evtl kann die K-DE mittels DCOP auf kdm zugreifen und entsprechende Möglichkeiten (shutdown/reboot - wofür man root-Rechte braucht) damit nicht nur anbieten sondern auch durchführen?

 Da das Fenster beim Abmelden von KDE aber verschieden ist, je nachdem ob kdm oder gdm läuft, scheint KDE davon zu wissen.

 *Quote:*   

> Imo ist das eh kein Nachteil sondern einfach nur die logische Konsequenz daraus, dass bei einer Gentoo-Standardinstallation eben nur root die Kiste runterfahrn darf... Sonst fällt mir spontan kein weiterer Nachteil ein... Anybody?

 Nur root? Standard Gentoo mit Standard kdm/KDE kann auch als User die Kiste runterfahren. Mit Standard meinst du wohl die Zugriffsrechte auf die Skripte reboot, halt als User, da geb ich dir Recht. Als SingleUser Dekstop würde ich das auch gerne über gdm/KDE können. Der gdm selbst kann ja runterfahren ohne rootpasswort, doch fehlt die Schnittstelle zu KDE?

<Paole>

----------

## psyeye

 *Paolope wrote:*   

>  *psyeye wrote:*   Evtl kann die K-DE mittels DCOP auf kdm zugreifen und entsprechende Möglichkeiten (shutdown/reboot - wofür man root-Rechte braucht) damit nicht nur anbieten sondern auch durchführen? Da das Fenster beim Abmelden von KDE aber verschieden ist, je nachdem ob kdm oder gdm läuft, scheint KDE davon zu wissen.

  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Paolope wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Imo ist das eh kein Nachteil sondern einfach nur die logische Konsequenz daraus, dass bei einer Gentoo-Standardinstallation eben nur root die Kiste runterfahrn darf... Sonst fällt mir spontan kein weiterer Nachteil ein... Anybody? 
> 
> Nur root? 

 Ja.

```
$ /sbin/reboot

reboot: must be superuser.

$ /sbin/halt

halt: must be superuser.

$ /sbin/shutdown

shutdown: you must be root to do that!
```

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> Standard Gentoo mit Standard kdm/KDE kann auch als User die Kiste runterfahren.

 Ja. 

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> Mit Standard meinst du wohl die Zugriffsrechte auf die Skripte reboot, halt als User

 Nix Zugriffsrechte als User - s.o.

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> Als SingleUser Dekstop würde ich das auch gerne über gdm/KDE können. Der gdm selbst kann ja runterfahren ohne rootpasswort, doch fehlt die Schnittstelle zu KDE?

 Lass mich meine Kristallkugel befragen...

*reib hauch reib*

Jep, das scheint das Problem zu sein...

psyeye

----------

## klemi

Frage: Kennt jemand einen Thread der das obige Thema für KDM behandelt? Bei mir kann ich nämlich in KDM nicht mehr Gnome auswählen (seit neuester Zeit).

Wäre praktisch zu wissen, wie man dort GNOME integriert (in den Auswahldialog).

Danke!

Gruß

Klemi

----------

